# Winter Travel



## easyrider (Dec 17, 2021)

I just read the Canadian Government Travel Advisory on a facebook resort page where a Canadian just wanted the group know they had canceled their trip to Mexico because of the advisory. Is every one having second thought of heading south ?

Bill


----------



## AJCts411 (Dec 17, 2021)

Still planning on going south (Caribbean) unless the goverment re-introduces the mandatory hotel jail quarantine upon return.   Our destination requires fully vaccinated only for entry.  No tests.


----------



## BM243923 (Dec 17, 2021)

As long as the border is open on February 1st I am still planning on coming to Fort Lauderdale for 5 weeks.  Too many plans have been made and not willing to loose money hotels, flights etc.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 17, 2021)

FWIW, we are passing on the usual Mexico Jan/Feb trip (again) this year. Just not worth the hassle for now. Going to Florida instead.


----------



## Nory (Dec 17, 2021)

We have group travel insurance which has been pulled again because of the advisory. They’ll cover everything but Covid so would need another policy. My husband though has hit the top of the list for bilateral hip replacement. That looks like February so we’ve cancelled. Maybe April or May For travel. Will be stiff as an ice cube by then.


----------



## moonstone (Dec 17, 2021)

We would have still gone back to Belize as usual but we just had to cancel today due to a health issue with me.  
Our DD left for a week in Florida this morning and our oldest DS and his wife leave for 3 weeks in Exuma on the 29th.

Our government is implementing tighter controls for return testing and have now eliminated the no USA PCR test for Canadians who go to the USA for less than 72 hrs if they had a PCR test right before they left Canada. Our case numbers in Ontario are increasing by about 1000 each day.

~Diane


----------



## jmdickie (Dec 21, 2021)

Very likely cancelling our 2 weeks on Maui for Jan 1. Just not worth the risk with all the variable things that could go wrong. Hoping to be able to reschedule a getaway and ret rade my eplus for connected weeks. Such a hassle


----------



## Krteczech (Dec 21, 2021)

Travel or not, just stay healthy! That’s my Christmas wish for all. 
We are brainstorming about our two cruises, transatlantic and Mediterranean for April-June. Is it worth the risk?


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 21, 2021)

We're down to reconsidering our Florida getaway now with the Omichron spread. We're already down to avoiding theme park crowds and dining in restaurants. Now we are doubting the alternatives. Is ANY travel worth the risk for full vaxxed/boosted seniors? Hard to know. . . . .


----------



## easyrider (Dec 21, 2021)

We haven't canceled any trips for this winter. We will likely go and hope for the best and be prepared for the worse is what it looks like now. If more obstacles present for travel regarding the USA then we might reconsider. 

I'm thinking that if the northern border closes again we will canceling our motorcycle trip to Alaska again. It would be the third time and we aren't getting any younger so that might be that.

Bill


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 21, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I'm thinking that if the northern border closes again we will canceling our motorcycle trip to Alaska again. It would be the third time and we aren't getting any younger so that might be that.


DW's been after me to do a driving/TS/VRBO trip to Glacier/Banff, etc. for 2-3 years, and we feel the same about 'if not now, then WHEN???', and definitely feel the clock ticking. 

Has anybody mentioned lately that this whole pandemic thing REALLY SUCKS!

Jim


----------



## Dori (Dec 21, 2021)

We were planning to leave for our 3 month stay in Florida in mid-January, but we are considering waiting until the end of the month to see how things pan out with regards to case numbers and border restrictions.  So sad!


Dori


----------



## jabberwocky (Dec 24, 2021)

As of now my 5-day business trip in January to Miami for some meetings is still on.  My employer previously was following the Federal travel recommendations but has not fully embraced the most recent commandments.  My employer tightened some of the approvals processes for new trips (now requires a higher level of authorization and a separate medical rider from our travel insurance provider), but we have not been told to cancel trips that have already been approved.

I'm fully vaccinated (I get my booster next Thursday) and in a lower-risk age/health risk group.  To be honest, I would feel more nervous going to Ontario right now.

Okay - I'll admit it - I just want some vitamin D!


----------



## marmite (Dec 25, 2021)

How far south?  I had no plans for Mexico this coming year, but have been comfortable travelling to the US mainland and Hawaii.  Once you are vaccinated, have the right paperwork or arrival apps figured out, and know how to get your tests all booked I am ready to go again.  The advisory should definitely give people pause, so that they think about their own personal risk, where they are going and how it would affect their employment or finances if they had to quarantine on return (or weren't allowed to leave the country they had travelled to).  This is no time to be lazy about the details and you should go through the what-if scenarios.  I did, and will still be travelling.  I think my cruise plans for spring may fall apart, but I can only control so much and just have to roll with it.

I agree with @jabberwocky... I'd probably feel more nervous about heading east than south.


----------



## jabberwocky (Dec 26, 2021)

For me it will be Miami in mid-January. Given we just had our coldest Christmas Day in 50 years I’m looking forward to it. I’m not too worried about quarantine if that happens coming back. My employer just sent us back to WFH until the end of January at least so I’m able to work remotely. If the kids were back online for their school I’d probably pack everyone up and spend an extra week in Orlando. 

Im going to try the new remote COVID tests being done by switch health and air Canada. Supposed to get a rapid molecular test within 45 minute.  You take a picture of the test (with the QR code), send it in and get your documentation shortly thereafter.


----------



## marmite (Dec 26, 2021)

jabberwocky said:


> Im going to try the new remote COVID tests being done by switch health and air Canada. Supposed to get a rapid molecular test within 45 minute.  You take a picture of the test (with the QR code), send it in and get your documentation shortly thereafter.


Yes, I think this is a great idea -- I will definitely try it the next trip.  I haven't talked to anyone who has tried it yet, but that is a much easier option.


----------



## jabberwocky (Dec 26, 2021)

marmite said:


> Yes, I think this is a great idea -- I will definitely try it the next trip.  I haven't talked to anyone who has tried it yet, but that is a much easier option.


I just takes so much of the worry out of trying to find a testing provider or wondering about when your results will come back.

I’ll definitely post about my experience using them. I ordered the test kit and it arrived via Purolator three days later.


----------

